# New layers



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Oh my gosh guys. My middle chickens hen have started to lay. I am so excited. They just lay in wierd places. Like on the top where everyone sleeps. And in a hen box full of poop.( the hen box thas poop because of my hen toast 4 months and my roo batter) but i am so happy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those look to be some decent size eggs for first eggs.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Those look to be some decent size eggs for first eggs.


I mean my bird are in pretty good health. And they are smaller in person.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Yeah for you! It always seems to take forever for pullets to start laying when a person is waiting for eggs.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

danathome said:


> Yeah for you! It always seems to take forever for pullets to start laying when a person is waiting for eggs.


Tell me about it.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, so happy for you! Might 2 have started laying as well!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, so happy for you! Might 2 have started laying as well!


Yay. I am going to school so i won't respond ok.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

That's ok.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> That's ok.


Well i back. So yeah. Hi


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

It’s not just about eggs I don’t really like eggs


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> It’s not just about eggs I don’t really like eggs


Yeah


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Chick named small fri said:


> Yeah


I have a new problem with laying. My 14 month old Gold Comet has laid faithfully every day since she turned 15 weeks old. The last couple of days she has missed a day then drops it off the roost during the night, Then misses a day and lays a perfect egg. She is molting. Can this be the reason or something else? This has happened several times lately,


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

HSJ07 said:


> I have a new problem with laying. My 14 month old Gold Comet has laid faithfully every day since she turned 15 weeks old. The last couple of days she has missed a day then drops it off the roost during the night, Then misses a day and lays a perfect egg. She is molting. Can this be the reason or something else? This has happened several times lately,


Mostly molting


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Mostly molting


Yeah molt does things like that. She is probably starting molt or ending molt.


----------

